# Can Pigs Be With Sheep?



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Were getting 13 lambs tommorow (4 months old) and they have there own pasture, or should, except my dad hasnt finished there pen -_- hes had like four months and left it last minute.

*SIGH* anyways, can lambs live with pigs? 

the pigs they will be living with are 1 pig gilt and 1 nursing sow with 5 babies, and she has been aggresive.

I dont think this will work!!!

will it?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, we've had pigs and sheep together for years (although we're currently sheepless) along with ducks, chickens and geese. However, during lambing, separate the ewes as the lambs are vulnerable and too interesting. Once the lambs are up and running for a week we find they're fine with the pigs.

Note that we farm on pasture. There is plenty of room. Your mileage may vary greatly if in a penned situation.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------



## oink (Dec 28, 2010)

Our experience has been fine...the pigs will lay down the law and all will behave accordingly...right now we have 4 week old piglets running rogue most of the day with sheep...no one seems to mind


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, pigs and sheep will live together amicably. My experience too has been in a pasture situation and they ignore each other and get on with what they do - the sheep graze and the pigs sleep during the day, at night the sheep sleep and the pigs graze. Well, not quite that cut and dried but you get my drift.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never confined my livestock since I've always thought it caused problems. Not just getting along problems, but also health problems.


----------



## TomR (Aug 29, 2008)

Our pigs, Lambs and horses were together all of the time! They stay together like a herd. Just do not let your ewe lamb (have babies) with the pigs around!!!!!


----------

